# Sandy Hook Promise School Shooting Psa



## brg240 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Peppermynt (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow. Impactful, and a really sad testament to the times we live in.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder how it so happens that the loved ones of the staunchest NRA supporters never seem to be the victims of mass shootings. Would there have to be a massacre at The Capitol itself for the  NRA and their congressional lackeys to finally allow for some action?

I homeschool, but my eldest started school this fall for the first time. His school had a lockdown drill last week - unbeknownst to me, he had “studied” YouTube videos of lockdown drills during the summer, so that he would know what to do.


----------



## Nay (Sep 20, 2019)

The world we now live in.  Sad.


----------



## SoniT (Sep 20, 2019)

This commercial is so powerful. Very sad times we're living in. At my job, we have to take an Active Shooter training course.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 20, 2019)

I can’t watch the video. Gun violence hits me too hard, even after years of therapy & being on/off medication. 
Can someone summarize, please?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 22, 2019)

Is this video a joke? A Saturday Night Live  clip? This campaign should be ashamed of themselves.  

Children have a higher chance of being killed on the ride to school than from a mass school shooting.  If national news posted that, this video would joke about children learning to drive at age 8 or ways of surviving an automobile accident using school supplies.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 22, 2019)

LavenderMint said:


> I can’t watch the video. Gun violence hits me too hard, even after years of therapy & being on/off medication.
> Can someone summarize, please?



I understand. I almost did not watch.  I would not recommend this video to you.

To summarize it shows students having to use ordinary items for ways to survive a school mass shooting. For example, using a new skateboard to break windows to escape, new tennis shoes to be able to flee, scissors and pens as weapons to fight back, new socks as tourniquet, and cellphone to call parents to say 'I love you'.

It is graphic and jarring so I cannot say it is a commercial that needs to be all over all media. I could see using the video to campaign against the NRA to toughen up laws/rules regarding gun purchases.  ( adult only assembly)


----------



## brg240 (Sep 22, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Is this video a joke? A Saturday Night Live  clip? This campaign should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> Children have a higher chance of being killed on the ride to school than from a mass school shooting.  If national news posted that, this video would joke about children learning to drive at age 8 or ways of surviving an automobile accident using school supplies.


I don't understand your response at all. This video isn't a joke.

Why should they be ashamed of themselves? Their kids were literally murdered by a gunman.

Just because people die at a higher rate b/c of something else doesn't make this less true. Should people ignore police brutality b/c people have a higher chance of dying b/c of heart disease?


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 22, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I understand. I almost did not watch.  I would not recommend this video to you.
> 
> To summarize it shows students having to use ordinary items for ways to survive a school mass shooting. For example, using a new skateboard to break windows to escape, new tennis shoes to be able to flee, scissors and pens as weapons to fight back, new socks as tourniquet, and cellphone to call parents to say 'I love you'.
> 
> It is graphic and jarring so I cannot say it is a commercial that needs to be all over all media. I could see using the video to campaign against the NRA to toughen up laws/rules regarding gun purchases.  ( adult only assembly)


Thank you. I accidentally caught the end of it anyway while reading an article & it was not what I wanted to see. 
It is definitely NOT something younger children should see. 
Since I work in a school, I have more thoughts but....  there is literally NOTHING I can do to effect changes. And it scares me.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 22, 2019)

@LavenderMint 

Yes, working in schools these days...you have to really pay attention...

What thoughts do you have that you think won't help changes?  We need all the ideas we can get.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 22, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @LavenderMint
> 
> Yes, working in schools these days...you have to really pay attention...
> 
> What thoughts do you have that you think won't help changes?  We need all the ideas we can get.


My school is formerly open space & my classroom (along with two others) only has 3.5 walls and no doors. Getting full walls/doors involves approval and begging money from a district that hasn’t even addressed lead pipes in schools. I’ve been told point blank that I have a better chance of seeing pigs fly. (Windows also don’t open or are covered in metal grating)

Our lockdown protocol begins with a coded announcement that has to be made on a PA system in an open lobby but there’s no other way to alert a school full of people about a possible situation. I kind of think it would be better if it were possible to have something kind of like a fire alarm/silent alarm that could be set off surreptitiously instead of relying on a verbal announcement in a dangerous situation. 

We’ve had lockdown situations in the past due to violence in the neighborhood but over the years I’ve been here _violence_ has never leaked into the school. But we’ve had more than our fair share of thieves.  
If something were to occur, it would be by way of an adult/irate/unwell parent rather than a disturbed or bullied child.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 22, 2019)

brg240 said:


> I don't understand your response at all. This video isn't a joke.
> 
> Why should they be ashamed of themselves? Their kids were literally murdered by a gunman.
> 
> Just because people die at a higher rate b/c of something else doesn't make this less true. Should people ignore police brutality b/c people have a higher chance of dying b/c of heart disease?


Yes, my first paragraph asked if this video a joke.  It's made in very poor taste so it _must_ be a joke.  I cannot take that mess seriously.

My second paragraph is a FYI.

ETA:  I watched again. It looks like a comedy sketch!  My head is spinning.  This cannot be real life if this is taken seriously.  I'll step back and let things be as they were.

We are in trouble.

ETA2: So I went to YouTube to watch the video to see if I am alone.  "Video is disabled for comments."  I feel a little better. Carry on.


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2019)

YT comments can get viscious and I can see why they disabled comments for this vid, with emotions from both sides being hot and heavy... not necessarily so many people disagree with the PSA

It's unfortunate there even has to be  a PSA ... A guy from Scotland mentioned one school mass shooting that  country had 23 years ago that killed 16 children ages 5 & 6. Private ownership of hanguns was banned after that. How easily was that done? He failed to recognize the Scottish roots for the Second Amendment and the Constitution has to be re-written for us to get to that point (it's not impossible)... still I can understand where he is coming from.
If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns. Which takes us full circle back to white man control... it'll be hell to pay to wrestle guns from the hands of the white man - a hunter by nature - in this country






ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Yes, my first paragraph asked if this video a joke.  It's made in very poor taste so it _must_ be a joke.  I cannot take that mess seriously.
> 
> My second paragraph is a FYI.
> 
> ...


----------

